#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  عشرة على عشرة

## boukybouky

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



ويتجدد لقاءنا....



عشرة على عشرة هو لقاء خفيف أستضيف فيه أعضاء المنتدى الكرام، ويتم اللقاء على مرحلتين:

المرحلة الأولى يجيب الضيف على عشرة أسئلة أوجههم إليه من خلال اللقاء

المرحلة الثانية يوجه الضيف عشرة أسئلة لـ عشرة أعضاء مختلفين في المنتدى ليجيبوا عليها في الموضوع
ولكن على الضيف الإجابة أولاً على الأسئلة الموجهة إليه قبل توجيه أي سؤال لباقي الأعضاء



سيكن لقاءنا كل 10 أيام ان شاء الله مع ضيف جديد لنتعرف عليه أكثر
ويساعدنا هو أيضاً على التعرف على باقي الأعضاء من خلال اسئلته إليهم

*على الضيف الإجابة على اسئلته في مدة لا تتجاوز 4 ايام
ثم توجيه أسئلته للأعضاء مباشرة في اليوم الرابع بحد أقصى
حتى يتسنى لهم الرد قبل نهايى العشرة أيام مدة اللقاء

*من حق الاعضاء التعقيب على ردود الضيف والتفاعل معها 
ولكن ليس الغرض من الموضوع هو توجيه أسئلة للضيف




حلقاتنا السابقة من... عشرة على عشرة

أم أحمد في عشرة على عشرة
فراشة في عشرة على عشرة
the_chemist  في عشرة على عشرة
أخت ضابط شرطة في عشرة على عشرة
القواس في عشرة على عشرة

drmustafa في عشرة على عشرة



إنتظرونا وضيفنا الكريم يوم الأحد 13-5-2012 ان شاء الله

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

*

----------


## عصام كابو

*في انتظار ضيفك الجديد يا بوكي.. شكراً مقدما على الموضوع*

----------


## اليمامة

من الموضوعات الشيقة يا بوكى ..فى انتظاره سريعا

شكرا لك

 :f:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *في انتظار ضيفك الجديد يا بوكي.. شكراً مقدما على الموضوع*


ازيك يا عصام منور  :f: 

يا رب يخليك وانا في إنتظارك دوماً تشارك معنا 

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

ياسلام يابوكي عشرة على عشرة والله 
ننتظر وسنرهق الضيوف أسئلة  ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> من الموضوعات الشيقة يا بوكى ..فى انتظاره سريعا
> 
> شكرا لك


اهلاً بك يا ندى منورة يا قمراية  :f: 

وانا بانتظر مشاركاتك بجد دايماً ..

دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> ياسلام يابوكي عشرة على عشرة والله 
> ننتظر وسنرهق الضيوف أسئلة


 :3:  
منور الشاطر حسن  :: 

طيب شارك معانا وبعد كده نبقى نشوف ههههههههههه

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## loly_h

*عودة حميدة ياعشرة على عشرة
وحشتنا .**.**.
ووحشتنا اللمة
شكرا يا* *بوكاية** ياشعلة نشاط المنتدى
ده بدون حسد طبعا
ربنا يزيدك 
وإن شاء الله انـــا من المنتظريـــن


*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

عشرة على عشرة يا بوكى
 :good:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *عودة حميدة ياعشرة على عشرة
> وحشتنا .**.**.
> ووحشتنا اللمة
> شكرا يا* *بوكاية** ياشعلة نشاط المنتدى
> ده بدون حسد طبعا
> ربنا يزيدك 
> وإن شاء الله انـــا من المنتظريـــن
> 
> 
> *


ازيك يا لولي ..
حسد ايه هههههههههه ضحكتيني فين النشاط ده بس 
ربنا يكرمنا كده ونعرف نكون بنص نشاطنا السابق حتى 
يا رب دايما نتجمع في الخير

في إنتظارك والف شكر على مجهودك معانا وتسلم الأيادي

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> عشرة على عشرة يا بوكى


منور يا احمد 

ربنا يخليك وما تحرمنا من تواجدك العطر

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## nariman

أحلى كلام طبعا مع بوكي

في الإنتظار 
 ::

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> أحلى كلام طبعا مع بوكي
> 
> في الإنتظار



تسلمي يا قمر الأحلى تواجدك ومشاركتك

حالاً ويكون معانا ضيفنا العزيز

في رعايةالله،،،

----------


## الشاطر حسن

يعني أستنى وأخر مشواري وبعدين مافيش

ماشي ماشي

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

مافيش ايه بس ده فيه وفيه وفيه  :: 

drmustafa في عشرة على عشرة

في رعاية الله،،،

----------

